# IRC and Ident - No Ident Response

## isoaga

Hi everyone, i can't seem to get irc to connect to anything, its a bit annoying. Heres what i'm doing:

My client is kvirc

i've done a 

```
emerge oidentd
```

and a

```
rc-update add oidentd default
```

then a

```
/etc/init.d/oidentd start
```

with the results

```

* Stopping oidentd...                                                                                      [ ok ]

* Starting oidentd...                                                                                        [ ok ]

```

However when i try to connect to a server, EFNet for example, i get a " no ident response" error.

In Kvirc there is an option, 

"Enable ident service (bad practice on UNIX!)" that i tried turning on with the port set to 113 however it still did not work.

I'm trying this on my laptop running Gentoo through my WinXP box using internet connexn sharing with the firewall turned off.

Any ideas as to why my ident is not working properly, or could it be somthing else? I''ve read a heap of other (very short) threads on this however they only say install oident and it will go?

Also i did a 

```
ps aux | grep ident

nobody    2622  0.0  0.1  1552  632 ?        S    22:01   0:00 [oidentd]

root      2647  0.0  0.1  1440  456 pts/1    R    22:04   0:00 grep ident

```

so i think the ident daemon is running, any help would be great  :Smile: Last edited by isoaga on Mon Sep 01, 2003 3:41 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ikaro

are you behind NAT  ?

I got a fix for that  :Smile:   if you search google for that problem you encounter 10000x of people asking that same question..

searching google for "oident behind nat" gives you the right answers, however since iam writing this, i might as well tell you how i fixed it.

```
 

/etc/conf.d/oidentd 

# oidentd start-up options

USER="isoaga"

GROUP="nobody"

OPTIONS="-e -l 10 --other=UNIX -r isoaga"

```

then restart oidentd 

```
/etc/init.d/oidentd restart 
```

good luck

----------

## amittp

I was looking for exactly the same thing, but was searching for fakeidentd. I was quite confused as of which identd to use. Are there any reasons to use one over another, which is favourite and why?

I was also wondering why the IRC clients cannot find hostname. Any answer?

----------

## amittp

I was looking for exactly the same thing, but was searching for fakeidentd. I was quite confused as of which identd to use. Are there any reasons to use one over another, which is favourite and why?

I was also wondering why the IRC clients cannot find hostname. Any answer?

----------

## amittp

woops, sorry for double posting  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ikaro

my favourite is oidentd because it supports ipv4 and ipv6.

if the irc server cant find the hostname, thats usually  means that some dns servers arent working right theirs or the ones you use.

when you connect to the irc server, it looks up for a hostname , digs , if no dns answers authorative for it, it replys, cant find hostname, and you get on irc with user@ip insted of user@hostname.

if you dont use ipv6, i recommend "dummy-identd.pl" its a perl script that answers ident requests.

ive used it long time ago and it works great.

----------

## amittp

I use a pptp service to connect to Internet (VPN). Now I had same issue ftp; ftp rejecting me because they cannot see my hostname and asking me to check reverse dns-lookup.

Is this what you mean by not setting dns servers properly? As a client I do not have dns service running, so should i start runing one? (Trying to pursuade ISP for setting up DNS way we want can be futile)

BTW, with above TIP I got my identd service responding. Thanks.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ikaro

No you dont need to be running a DNS service.

Most of the times those 'could not resolve your hostname' problemes are related to the ircd DNS.

So its not your foult., however if everybody else dont have any problem, then its  your ISP dns which arent resolving the addresse into a hostname.

try using another ircd on the same network, and see if the problem persists.

you can also contact your ISP regarding this issue.

----------

## isoaga

Ok, i'm not behind NAT, and i thought i'd try the same thing on my machine at work but i get this error after the oidentd has been started when tring to connect.

```

[13:39:45] [efnet.cs.hut.fi]: *** Looking up your hostname...

[13:39:45] [efnet.cs.hut.fi]: *** Checking Ident

[13:39:45] [efnet.cs.hut.fi]: *** Found your hostname

[13:39:46] [efnet.cs.hut.fi]: *** Got Ident response

[13:39:46] [][ERROR] :Closing Link: isoaga_un[david@255.255.255.255] (You are not authorized to use this server)

[13:39:46] [SOCKET ERROR]: Remote end has closed the connection

[13:39:46] Connection terminated [efnet.cs.hut.fi (130.233.48.242:6667)]
```

----------

## ikaro

maybe you have port 113 closed at work ?

----------

## isoaga

Ok, that may be the problem at work, is there a way for me to figure out if the port is blocked or not?

But i still cannot get connected at home ( i can from windows), now i'm getting a 

```
[21:19:26] Attempting connection to efnet.cs.hut.fi (EFnet) on port 6667

[21:19:26] Looking up the irc server hostname (efnet.cs.hut.fi)

[21:19:26] Server hostname resolved to 130.233.48.242

[21:19:26] Contacting irc server efnet.cs.hut.fi (130.233.48.242) on port 6667

[21:19:27] Connection estabilished [efnet.cs.hut.fi (130.233.48.242:6667)]

[21:19:27] Local host address is 192.168.0.201

[21:19:27] Logging in as isoaga!newbie :Using KVirc 3.0.0-beta1 "Eve's Avatar"

[21:19:27] [efnet.cs.hut.fi]: *** Looking up your hostname...

[21:19:28] [efnet.cs.hut.fi]: *** Checking Ident

[21:19:28] [efnet.cs.hut.fi]: *** Found your hostname

[21:19:28] [efnet.cs.hut.fi]: *** No Ident response

[21:19:28] [][ERROR] :Closing Link: isoaga[newbie@255.255.255.255] (You are not authorized to use this server)

[21:19:28] [SOCKET ERROR]: Remote end has closed the connection

[21:19:28] Connection terminated [efnet.cs.hut.fi (130.233.48.242:6667)]
```

----------

